# Arrow saw plans



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Anyone have any plans for making an arrow saw with the mini cut-off miter saw from Harbor Freight?
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## DrNewt (May 17, 2010)

no plans until now...good idea


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing. If you have a chop saw and take a fresh fine cut blade and turn it backwards....as long as you go slow I dont see why that wouldnt work to cut arrows. I want to try it with some old shafts but dont have a chop saw lol.

Or if you could mount a roto-zip into a vise and keep it level and get crafty you could also cut them that way too.


----------



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

The key to cutting arrow shafts is rotateing the arrow shaft as you cut, even if your blade is 100% square to the arrow it will still cut crooked.There are several good threads on here that you could look at and get your own idea off of.


----------



## tarleet (Aug 11, 2009)

I have found that using a smaller blade will give you a cleaner cut. I have a 6" cutoff saw i bought just for the purpose of a DIY arrow saw. I get cleaner cuts with a 4" blade then with a 6" blade. As stated the key to a more square/cleaner cut is to have the cutoff saw blade go deep enough to cut through one layer of the shaft and then rotate the shaft in the same direction of the saw blade spinning all the way untill the shaft is cut. No matter square or leveled your saw and arrow is it'll cut off square. With a tooth saw blade it always has the risk of damaging the carbon fibers or an unclean cut. And abrasive cutting wheel is the preferred blade of choice. If by all means you think and feel like a fine tooth blade will do the job go for it.


----------



## PredatorHTR (May 17, 2010)

I've seen one of these things made. I was going to make one but I got a saw from BPS instead. I saw the plans are on another forum. Can I post a link here?


----------



## fishuntbike (Nov 28, 2007)

here's my thread using Harbor Freight Cut-off saw with vacuum attachment and abrasive blade;



http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1206024


----------



## Kyhunter93 (May 16, 2010)

How much did it cost for the materials posted above?


----------



## fishuntbike (Nov 28, 2007)

click the link ..$43.00 + 




Kyhunter93 said:


> How much did it cost for the materials posted above?


----------



## Kyhunter93 (May 16, 2010)

fishuntbike said:


> click the link ..$43.00 +


Sorry, I couldnt while I was on my phone.. :/


----------

